# Gen 2 Def Delete



## Codester (Mar 31, 2019)

Looking for info on gen2 emissions system delete. Anybody successfully do this?


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Nothing yet. 

More on subject HERE


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Nope still waiting, there was some rumors months ago that a tune/delete tune would be released by now.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

Has the Gen II been having emissions issues?


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

sailurman said:


> Has the Gen II been having emissions issues?


There doesn't seem to be any pattern of emissions issues to date. Only the odd problem. 
Definitely seems to be less issues than the Gen 1.


----------



## dieselboy731 (Feb 4, 2019)

Is there a place to get it deleted yet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

